# Guitars Canada live stream links and info



## sambonee

@Chito had a great idea. 

post your online live performances here. Please consider giving advice regarding what you learned during your broadcast. 

I’m always curious about how many mbps you’d need for a good rendering.

Info on the technology used would help others I’m sure as well.


----------



## Guncho

I'm playing one song in a live zoom concert this weekend. We had our dress rehearsal last night. I'm playing acoustic guitar and singing and my daughter is playing keyboards. My audio set up is condenser mic, audio interface, laptop. The video is the camera on the laptop. I pay for 10MBPS upload speed from Cogeco. Really wish I could route the audio through Reaper to add some EQ, reverb and compression but apparently that is very complicated with Zoom.


----------



## Guitar101

Guncho said:


> I'm playing one song in a live zoom concert this weekend. We had our dress rehearsal last night. I'm playing acoustic guitar and singing and my daughter is playing keyboards. My audio set up is condenser mic, audio interface, laptop. The video is the camera on the laptop. I pay for 10MBPS upload speed from Cogeco. Really wish I could route the audio through Reaper to add some EQ, reverb and compression but apparently that is very complicated with Zoom.


Is the sound coming from your laptop? Are there any audio enhancements you can add on your laptop. Some players let you add enhancements like SRS Wow effects which may help with the sound. Just a thought.


----------



## Guncho

No when I'm playing there's no sound coming out of the laptop speakers.

I have an old M-Audio Fast Track Pro interface that says it's not compatible with Windows 10. I followed some online instructions to get it to work. There's no software. I'm just glad it even works.

I'm only playing one song in this one concert. It's not something I plan on making a habit of.


----------



## knight_yyz

I was invited to a live broadcast for last night. I did not play as I don't feel comfortable enough with any of the stuff i play. My carpal tunnel is preventing me from practicing as much as I would like. Any way, from what I saw, half the people just used their cell phone and Zoom. Some people had slightly better setups with laptops and USB cams, some used actual microphones but some did not. As for EQ etc, most people did not go into their setups, I'm just going by what I could see, so I have no idea if additional interfaces/equipment were used. A friend of mine played a few songs and was the reason I was invited. I did not see him use a microphone but he was wearing headphones. I just sent him a message to ask what he used. I'll update later when I hear back from him


----------



## Chito

Thanks @sambonee!
Will post our Facebook Livestream link as soon as I get it. We're doing one tomorrow night at 7pm EST. Will also provide setup and settings.


----------



## knight_yyz

Ok, got a quick response. He just used a USB mixer which accepts a mic and a guitar. Plugged the mixer into the laptop. Laptop has Zoom. Here's a pic


----------



## bw66

Okay, I'll play.

The first is from a local online open mic (30 minutes):




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645720496008895



The second is all instrumental (20 minutes):




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1896675493798757



Both were done with a Blue Yeti USB mic and the crappy webcam on my laptop, using wi-fi. I've since borrowed an audio interface and an Ethernet-to-USB adapter which should improve the sound dramatically and allow me to have a better web connection. Looks like I'm stuck with crappy video for a while - webcams seem to be sold out everywhere I look.

I plan to do another instrumental stream on Wednesday and expect to come up in the open mic rotation again in the next week or two. Lots of learning happening!


----------



## Chito

Here is our duo AnjChito's Facebook Livestream .



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157164419356517


----------



## Chito

And here was our setup:

Video Cam : Canon Vixia HF R800
Video Mic : Audio Technica AT822 Stereo Mic
Video Capture Device : Elgato Cam Link 4k
Laptop : HP 15.6” HD Touchscreen Laptop with AMD Ryzen 7, 12GB Ram, 256GB SSD, AMD Radeon RX Vega 10 Graphics, Windows 10 Home
PA : Bose L1 Compact with a T1 Tonematch Audio Engine
Vocal Mic : Sennheiser e865 Supercardoid Condenser
Video Software : OBS Studio
Lights : Canadian Studio Digital Photography Softbox 1600W Fluorescent video Continuous Lighting Kit

We are looking at adding a USB mixer so the vocals, sax and guitar go directly to the laptop. But having a stereo mic is a much less complicated setup. It's already taken over our living room and dining room as you can see LOL

OBS Settings for Facebook Live:
Stream
Service : Facebook Live
Server : Default
Stream Key : (Provided by Facebook)

Output
Rescale Output : 1280x720
Bitrate : 4000 kbps
Buffer Size : 2500
Keyframe Interval : 2

Audio
Sample Rate : 44.1 kHz

Video
Base (Canvas Resolution : 1920x1080
Output Scaled Resolution : 1920x1080
Common FPS Values : 30


Here are photos:


----------



## marcos

Chito said:


> Here is our duo AnjChito's Facebook Livestream .
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157164419356517


Congrats to you and Angie. Good to hear you both buddy


----------



## Chito

marcos said:


> Congrats to you and Angie. Good to hear you both buddy


There was a few screw ups. I just realized some of the songs we haven't played in over 2 months LOL. But it was fun to get a chance to perform.


----------



## KapnKrunch

bw66 said:


> Okay, I'll play.
> 
> The first is from a local online open mic (30 minutes):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645720496008895
> 
> 
> 
> The second is all instrumental (20 minutes):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1896675493798757
> 
> 
> 
> Both were done with a Blue Yeti USB mic and the crappy webcam on my laptop, using wi-fi. I've since borrowed an audio interface and an Ethernet-to-USB adapter which should improve the sound dramatically and allow me to have a better web connection. Looks like I'm stuck with crappy video for a while - webcams seem to be sold out everywhere I look.
> 
> I plan to do another instrumental stream on Wednesday and expect to come up in the open mic rotation again in the next week or two. Lots of learning happening!


Thanks for the "wride". Well done all around! Great stuff.


----------



## KapnKrunch

bw66 said:


> Okay, I'll play.


Audio was very good. Video somewhat glitchy. Performances excellent. A very enjoyable "wride".


----------



## KapnKrunch

Chito said:


> Here is our duo AnjChito's Facebook Livestream .
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157164419356517


Great duo! Video clear and stable. Sound capture excellent. If you do another, get some soft things out to kill some of the room reverb and you'll be laughing.


----------



## Chito

KapnKrunch said:


> Great duo! Video clear and stable. Sound capture excellent. If you do another, get some soft things out to kill some of the room reverb and you'll be laughing.


Thanks a lot! I'm looking at my guitar going through the L1 compact instead.


----------



## sambonee

I’m not sure how to do mine. Does it really have to be live? I’d rather do it pre-recorded. 

I have an iPhone and logic. Would I have to then sync??


----------



## Chito

sambonee said:


> I’m not sure how to do mine. Does it really have to be live? I’d rather do it pre-recorded.
> 
> I have an iPhone and logic. Would I have to then sync??


Do you want to do a livestream or a video? Coz those are 2 different things. The setup I posted was for a live stream on Facebook. For a video that I did with me and my duo partner, I recorded myself on video and then sent it to my duo partner and she did the vocals using my recording as her click track. Then I put the 2 videos together.


----------



## bw66

This week's instrumental live stream:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=640650783444905



This week I used a borrowed audio interface fed by my Yamaha MG124cx mixer with onboard reverb and outboard compressor/sonic maximizer combo. I DI-ed the guitar with a Baggs ParaDI.

I also used OBS Studio software (open-source, free program designed for live streaming). It took some figuring out, but eliminated Facebook's seeming fussiness with certain interfaces and cameras.

Still using the crappy on-board camera on my laptop. I experimented this week with an app that turns my phone into a webcam for my laptop, but it was way too laggy. I also tried an ancient GoPro knockoff that my son has, but again it was a bit laggy and not sufficiently better quality to justify the lag.

Edit: Also spent a half-day running an Ethernet cable to the basement, so no wifi. Can't see a difference, but I'm sure that it must be more stable.


----------



## sambonee

@bw66 good stuff. 


try putting a shade on that window. Backlight is a detriment to photo and video. I like the pieces you’ve selected. Any of them yours?


----------



## bw66

sambonee said:


> @bw66 good stuff.
> 
> 
> try putting a shade on that window. Backlight is a detriment to photo and video. I like the pieces you’ve selected. Any of them yours?


Thanks! None of the tunes are mine. I actually have a piece of cardboard that I cut early on in the shutdown to fit the window, but I forgot to put it in today. In my defense, I had a couple of technical issues crop up this morning, just before I started.


----------



## sambonee

It’s nice that you’ve got the 99 bottles on the wall. Good spot. Have you the ability to fool With eq? I’m currently considering my setup for my first CCP virus show.


----------



## bw66

sambonee said:


> It’s nice that you’ve got the 99 bottles on the wall. Good spot. Have you the ability to fool With eq? I’m currently considering my setup for my first CCP virus show.


The board has very limited EQ. I have a couple of 31 band EQs mounted in a rack, buried in a closet with my PA. I've thought about digging out the rack, but my music space is already getting pretty crowded with "isolation gear". :-/


----------



## bw66

So tonight I'm livestreaming as part of our local on-line open mic:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=526470784714424



I'm on at either 7 or 7:20 - not finalized yet. This will be my first time using StreamYard - a website that allows multiple feeds for a livestream - allowing seamless transition between successive "acts". I've seen it used and it's very slick. I'm not managing it - a local guy has taken on the production side, but it will be cool to see how I tap into it.


----------



## Chito

So SOCAN is paying $150 for Facebook and Instagram live streams. What do you guys think? 

New program will pay Canadian musicians for live stream concerts on Facebook and Instagram | CBC Music


----------



## Guncho

Chito said:


> So SOCAN is paying $150 for Facebook and Instagram live streams. What do you guys think?
> 
> New program will pay Canadian musicians for live stream concerts on Facebook and Instagram | CBC Music


That's awesome!


----------



## Chito

We're looking at it. You need to have at least 100 viewers at one point in time. Some people are already complaining that it's only $150. I thought that's better than nothing. lol


----------



## sambonee

that's awesome. thanks for posting.


----------



## bw66

I thought that I would resurrect this thread. 

I came across this YouTube video the other day that explains pretty much everything that I've figured out by trial-and-error over the last three months:






I've now done 7 instrumental live-streams, trying to stay "gig ready", and this week's was the best so far, both from a production and performance standpoint. I finally got my hands on a passable webcam, so now it's my internet connection that is the weak link and I'm not prepared to upgrade as our internet is generally satisfactory for day-to-day use. I've found that for me, stage-fright has become a thing again - not sure what it is about live-streaming, but for the first several streams that I did, my level of stage-fright was equal to what I felt about 10 years ago in my early days as a live performer. This week, I was back to a more typical number of "clams". 

Anyways, if you have 20 minutes to kill, here is my latest live-stream:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=948461692285657



For this I ran my guitar direct into my Yamaha MG124cx mixer, fed into a Behringer UMC404HD interface with a Logitech C525 webcam. On my laptop, I used OBS to sync up the audio and video (my USB webcam has about 200ms of latency) and stream to Facebook Live.


----------



## Chito

Anyone doing a Canada Day Livestream? My music partner and I have decided we will do one. Anyone else?


----------



## bw66

I had thought about it, but another opportunity came up. I will be doing an all-Canadian instrumental live stream this week though.


----------



## Chito

There must be only 3 of us who are doing livestreams based on the response we've gotten in this thread. I am actually surprised a lot of people are not doing it. It could be as simple as using your phone to capture and stream it. I've seen some big time artists doing it with just their phones. I really believe we won't have live music in bars in restaurants for a long time. When the patios close, where are we going to perform? Indoors? Which not only is risky for the customers, it would also be risky for the musicians too. And this is one of the main reason why we continue to do livestreams. As this is the only way right now where we can perform without any risks involve. It's not the same because you don't get an immediate reaction from what you are doing but it does come in the form of how many people watch us for an entire one hour, the comments and 'likes' we get during and after the show. We are starting to have a following as we've been playing every 2 weeks for the last 3 months now. And many of these people who watch us would've never got to see us play live. I admit, a lot of these folks are mostly our friends but like I said most wouldn't have ever seen me or Angie play live. I have folks I have not seen in 30 years who have been watching our show regularly. 

Just my thoughts.... carry on.


----------



## sambonee

I’d like to start. I will see what setup is and then get some advice from the fellow GC’ers who have experience.

I have the iRig xlr iPhone adaptor, lots of mics, and logic X.
I was thinking of using backing tracks and / or some solo acoustic.
Any first steps advise would be great. 

SOCAN is paying for live online gigs of over 100 viewers. AFAIK


----------



## bw66

It's been a great experience for me. I started doing them both as a reason to practice and dust off my instrumental repertoire and to get familiar with the tech. I've now done 8 solo live streams plus a couple of live streamed open mics. I figure that I typically get about 20 viewers when actually streaming and probably another 20 or so will watch the entire stream after the fact. It's not something that I'm likely going to continue once "real" gigs start to materialize again but it's definitely stretched my comfort zone as a musician and, if you are a performing musician (or want to be), it is a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## Chito

My duo AnjChito is doing our 6th Livestream Concert on Facebook Live tonight from 7:30-8:30pm EDT. 

Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/AnjChitoMusic/live/


----------



## Chito

Here's one of the songs my duo, AnjChito, played in our Livestream Concert 7 last August 15th. It's a cover of the Stones 'Miss You'. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=984900825288061


----------



## Chito

Hey Guys, We're doing our Play Music in the Porch show but have to do it indoors as there is a thunderstorm going on here. You can check us out at www.anjchito.com. Cheers


----------



## Chito

Has anyone used Zoom to do a livestream? I just found out about sidedooraccess. You can use them to create an event for your livestream, you can sell tickets and all that through them, of course they take a cut from the proceeds. But they use Zoom for the livestream and that's why I'm asking. I've already upgraded my Zoom account. If I get a chance this weekend, we'll try it. We're looking at doing private shows. We've already have inquiries about whether we can do a private performance for a select group of people. We can also use it to do a show for charity and all that. I thought might as well delve deeply into this as it seems like this is where we are all headed right now, in terms of doing 'live performances'.


----------



## Merlin

I’m doing the audio and video and streaming for this tomorrow:









Dennis Kwok #jazzfromhome


Join us Friday, September 25th at 7 pm for the next edition of our new live-stream series #JazzFromHome. This week, we proudly present multi-instrumentalist DENNIS KWOK! Dennis Kwok is a...




www.facebook.com





Setup pics to follow.


----------



## Merlin

Merlin said:


> I’m doing the audio and video and streaming for this tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Kwok #jazzfromhome
> 
> 
> Join us Friday, September 25th at 7 pm for the next edition of our new live-stream series #JazzFromHome. This week, we proudly present multi-instrumentalist DENNIS KWOK! Dennis Kwok is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup pics to follow.


----------



## Chito

@Merlin So how many cameras are you using? And what software/hardware? Thanks!


----------



## Merlin

Chito said:


> @Merlin So how many cameras are you using? And what software/hardware? Thanks!


Canon XA 20 camera (w/XLR audio inputs)
Canon HF G20 camera
Canon HF G10 camera
iPhone XR

All cameras go into a Blackmagic ATEM Mini Pro switcher/encoder. The stream was sent to Facebook from the ATEM. 

Audio was done with large diaphragm condensors on sax and the guitar amp (a Henriksen Bud), stereo pencil condensors o/h, SM57, ART D7 for the drums, and an ART D7 for the upright bass. Audio was mixed live to two track on the Soundcraft EPM8 board.


----------



## Chito

Thanks for the info. Was the Blackmagic connected through ethernet? And do you have a video copy of the livestream. I'm really curious to see how it went. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Merlin

Chito said:


> Thanks for the info. Was the Blackmagic connected through ethernet? And do you have a video copy of the livestream. I'm really curious to see how it went. Hope you don't mind


yes, streaming was via Ethernet from the switcher. I have a copy if the stream as well, though I can also
Link to it if you like.


----------



## Chito

Merlin said:


> yes, streaming was via Ethernet from the switcher. I have a copy if the stream as well, though I can also
> Link to it if you like.


A link will be suffice. And thanks again. I just want to see how it switches from one camera to another. This might lead me to getting the Blackmagic. LOL BTW so for audio from the mixing board, it goes into the switcher? Or into one of the cameras. I read some place that you need to get the audio through one of the cams so there is no lag. I experience the same thing when I get the audio from a separate source so the audio goes through the cam. I only have one camera. and I'm using an Elgato 4k cam link that goes into my laptop's USB. I tried running a mixer then to the laptop on a separate USB but I get the lag.


----------



## bw66

Chito said:


> ... I tried running a mixer then to the laptop on a separate USB but I get the lag.


Is the lag on the audio or the video? When I livestream with OBS, the video is about 200 ms behind the audio. In OBS it's easy to set a delay on the audio to re-align them.


----------



## Chito

bw66 said:


> Is the lag on the audio or the video? When I livestream with OBS, the video is about 200 ms behind the audio. In OBS it's easy to set a delay on the audio to re-align them.


It's always the video that's behind. I tried messing around with the delay but never really used it. I've also only used one mic which is a stereo mic that picks up the sound from my Bose L1 Compact. It is the least complicated LOL I tried connecting my Bose T1 mixer into the laptop but then I get some lag again. I still need the PA for the vocals. In fact we mic her voice, my guitar and the sax and it all goes through the Bose L1. I should really start doing it differently with the audio going directly to the laptop. We are planning on going through Zoom to livestream instead. At least we can see the reaction of the people watching us. LOL We're looking at doing private shows too using zoom and sidedooraccess for the tickets and stuff.


----------



## Merlin

Chito said:


> A link will be suffice. And thanks again. I just want to see how it switches from one camera to another. This might lead me to getting the Blackmagic. LOL BTW so for audio from the mixing board, it goes into the switcher? Or into one of the cameras. I read some place that you need to get the audio through one of the cams so there is no lag. I experience the same thing when I get the audio from a separate source so the audio goes through the cam. I only have one camera. and I'm using an Elgato 4k cam link that goes into my laptop's USB. I tried running a mixer then to the laptop on a separate USB but I get the lag.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=746431262579063


----------



## Merlin

Chito said:


> A link will be suffice. And thanks again. I just want to see how it switches from one camera to another. This might lead me to getting the Blackmagic. LOL BTW so for audio from the mixing board, it goes into the switcher? Or into one of the cameras. I read some place that you need to get the audio through one of the cams so there is no lag. I experience the same thing when I get the audio from a separate source so the audio goes through the cam. I only have one camera. and I'm using an Elgato 4k cam link that goes into my laptop's USB. I tried running a mixer then to the laptop on a separate USB but I get the lag.


I ran all the audio into a Soundcraft EPM8, then from the main outs to the XLR inputs on my camera. The audio from that camera stayed on, as I switched views.


----------



## Chito

@Merlin Thanks! Appreciate it. The transitions were very smooth. Music was excellent btw!


----------



## Chito

Merlin said:


> I ran all the audio into a Soundcraft EPM8, then from the main outs to the XLR inputs on my camera. The audio from that camera stayed on, as I switched views.


So you are going through one of the cameras like I do. Have you tried going direct from the Soundcraft to the Switcher?


----------



## Merlin

Chito said:


> @Merlin Thanks! Appreciate it. The transitions were very smooth. Music was excellent btw!


Thanks! It’s not too hard switching in that context for me - having played small group jazz, I was able to anticipate the shots.


----------



## Merlin

Chito said:


> So you are going through one of the cameras like I do. Have you tried going direct from the Soundcraft to the Switcher?


That means going from the balanced out of the board into the unbalanced inputs of the ATEM. Potentially more noise, plus sync issues.


----------



## Chito

Merlin said:


> That means going from the balanced out of the board into the unbalanced inputs of the ATEM. Potentially more noise, plus sync issues.


I'm surprised that's how they designed it. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

